# Linda Teodosiu - DSDS 20x



## Tokko (11 Juni 2008)

​


----------



## Mango26 (11 Juni 2008)

Dankeschön für die tollen Pics


----------



## maierchen (11 Juni 2008)

Wäre schön wenn man von ihr nochmal was hören würde veil singen kann die kleine!
:thx:für die Bilder!


----------



## Holpert (11 Juni 2008)

maierchen schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn man von ihr nochmal was hören würde veil singen kann die kleine!
> :thx:für die Bilder!



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu.


----------



## macmummi (17 Apr. 2009)

Wirklich tolle Bilder von Linda. Hoffe nun, dass sie mit ihrer ersten Single "Love sux" den erhofften Erfolg erzielen kann. Auch wenn sie bei DSDS "nur" den dritten Platz belegte.


----------



## jogi50 (20 Mai 2009)

Super Stimme und schöne Bilder von Linda.Danke


----------



## peter2389 (14 Juni 2009)

Danke, tolle pic´s


----------



## Gtatommi (14 Juli 2009)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2009)

DANKE für die Pics


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

Die Kleine versucht immer noch verzweifelt Karriere zu machen


----------



## Elander (3 Jan. 2013)

Trotzdem eine hübsche!


----------

